# Meet?



## AnnabelsMummy

I know it has been said so many times, but i want to meet so many people on here! i'd love it if we could all do a massive meet, but i guess it'd be really difficult to organise, because we all live so far away, and travelling with bubba's can be a bit of a nightmare...
just thought i'd share it with everyone!
xx


----------



## Neferet

I think it'd be pretty epic if it actually happened...


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ agreed. It would be lovely :) but yeah, an extreemely difficult thing to organise. Someone who has HUGE amounts of money going spare could rent a big hotel and pay for everyone to get there.... XD Wishful thinking perhaps? :dohh: :haha:

xoxox


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh, yeah, it would be amazing if it actually happened :( 
or we could set up somewhere and people could maybe stay with other people or get a travel lodge but would deffo take ALOT of organising, would love it though!!
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

sounds a gd idea id love it xx


----------



## sarah0108

i arranged one before and only 3 of us turned up :lol:

ETA i think the girls did a london one though


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would love that. I think the best place would have to be central for everyone, the Midlands maybe :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

The Midlands isn't central from Scotland! I have no idea where that is :rofl:
I arranged a Scotland Meet, not may folk went and in the end I couldn't go either - stupid bells palsy.


----------



## ~RedLily~

rubixcyoob. said:


> The Midlands isn't central from Scotland! I have no idea where that is :rofl:
> I arranged a Scotland Meet, not may folk went and in the end I couldn't go either - stupid bells palsy.

Shhh they might not realise until all the plans are already made :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd love to go to a meet! 
Everyone lives so far away from eachother though :(


----------



## rubixcyoob.

If/when I get money I wouldn't mind travelling somewhere and take the LO for a weekend away, I'd even ask OH to come and make him amuse himself for a few hours one day so I could meet everyone lol!

I'd make the most out of it an I appreciate that Scotland has so few teen members compared to England.


----------



## rainbows_x

rubixcyoob. said:


> If/when I get money I wouldn't mind travelling somewhere and take the LO for a weekend away, I'd even ask OH to come and make him amuse himself for a few hours one day so I could meet everyone lol!
> 
> I'd make the most out of it an I appreciate that Scotland has so few teen members compared to England.

Lol I'd get my OH to come too and we could do a OH meet :lol:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I think this would be great but i live miles and miles away from London, Scotland & The Midlands. :(


----------



## Sophiiie

this would be such a good idea, I have no idea where the middle would be though lol x


----------



## bbyno1

I would love to go to a meet but they always end up not happening :( Even if like 5 of us meet it's better than nothing lol..Then say somewhere else is central for another 5 girls them 5 girls could meet..If you get what i mean lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Where do most people live?
We could do a poll for the closest big city to you, or the easiest place to get to?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I live in Cornwall dunno what nearest city to me is.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Nearest town to me is Chelmsford, Essex. Liking the OH idea :thumbup: OH has always said he would like to meet other mums and dads around the same age. We really don't know anyone who has children at our age here. Plus, if he came we'd be more likely to travel further, sharing driving and looking after little ones etc. Oh also, IF my car is fixed, I'd have 3 spaces free, so I could always pick someone up on the way. :haha: I like how I'm going in to this like it's possible.. :dohh:

xoxox


----------



## x__Hannah__x

My partner drives as well but I don't think there's anyone near me :(


----------



## bbyno1

I'm London so pretty much Central to most places..x


----------



## Natasha2605

I'd love it too :) But I'm in Scotland hehe.

Amy, I think they're trying to arrange another Glasgow meet if you haven't seen it :) Xx


----------



## Youngling

Why dont u all come peterborough lol
x


----------



## Neferet

I think everyone should come to Bangor (North Wales)...


----------



## bbyno1

London is calling:haha:x


----------



## Natasha2605

I'd go to London for a weekend trip with Summer and OH :) But not till after xmas hehe xx


----------



## bbyno1

Wouldn't mind anyone staying at mine :) We havn't got any spare beds though but more than welcome on my sofa :) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

London but no car!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

We've got a spare room with a spare double bed!! 

Also 15 mins drive from a train station that goes straight into london. 

xoxox


----------



## xSophieBx

Im from hertfordshire, can do midlands too as Im always in leicester every weekend hehe xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Midlands :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

I too have a spare double bed and i have a chairbed thing. 
My nearest big city is newcastle then i'd say on the train i could get to edinburgh, york, manchester,
i could get to birmingham, but it takes ageeees.

I'd love to meet up even if it was just a few people


----------



## abbSTAR

Well I'm in south Wales... I'd do a Wales meet if there's a few of us :D
and I go to London (not on my own mind maybe if some other bnb girls where going from Wales I'd get lost otherwise) and I'd do birmingham and bristol actually I'm there at the end of the month.

would be amazing meeting you lot :thumbup:


----------



## flutterbywing

Birmingham is my closest city and I have 3 spare seats in my car


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm no-where near anywhere :(


----------



## Neferet

As long as there's a lot of notice and stuff so I can save up for trains, places to stay and whatnot, I could probably get anywhere... Well, as long as it's in the UK and not to far epically south...


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

if we do it, i'd say we'd have to give quite a bit of notice, i don't mind travelling too.. i could start a poll to see where the nearest big city to most people is? 
xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

x__Hannah__x said:


> I'm no-where near anywhere :(

:hugs: ...Maybe I'll have to plan to collect something from down there or go on a mini holiday and pick you up XD 

xoxox


----------



## Youngling

Im quite close to essex
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

That would be good Lor there's plenty down here


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Youngling said:


> Im quite close to essex
> x

Are you? I never find anyone near to or in Essex XD 

Hannah - Yeahhh, it's only a 5 hour drive :haha: 

xoxox


----------



## bbyno1

Lets do some planning:Dx


----------



## Youngling

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Im quite close to essex
> x
> 
> Are you? I never find anyone near to or in Essex XD
> 
> Hannah - Yeahhh, it's only a 5 hour drive :haha:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Yeah im about 45 mins away from essex.
Im near lincoln too
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Wheres bouts in essex are u? Im hertfordshire/essex borderline.. like I went to college in harlow x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

wow there's alot of people from essex, i'm not too far from essex :) x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

btw all the girls near essex should do an essex meet anyways, like if it's easy to get to the lakeside or something? :) x


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm in Kent :D though there's the bluewater meet and I'm too scared :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I can get to lakeside fairly easily!


----------



## samface182

i wanna come! :( make it in glasgow or edinburgh! :lol:


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Oooo this sounds great! Why dont we make meets for people that live in different areas. 
A Glasgow meet sounds great.. Hint Hint!! lol xxx


----------



## Neferet

We deffo need a poll... the kind where you can pick more than one answer!


----------



## samface182

xxxbexxy_beex said:


> Oooo this sounds great! Why dont we make meets for people that live in different areas.
> A Glasgow meet sounds great.. Hint Hint!! lol xxx

there's a glasgow meet on the 22nd, details are in the forum meet bit :D you should come! :) x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Youngling said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Im quite close to essex
> x
> 
> Are you? I never find anyone near to or in Essex XD
> 
> Hannah - Yeahhh, it's only a 5 hour drive :haha:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah im about 45 mins away from essex.
> Im near lincoln too
> xClick to expand...

:thumbup: Not far at all!




xSophieBx said:


> Wheres bouts in essex are u? Im hertfordshire/essex borderline.. like I went to college in harlow x

I'm like Braintree way, if you know where that is? I was born in Harlow :haha: 



AnnabelsMummy said:


> btw all the girls near essex should do an essex meet anyways, like if it's easy to get to the lakeside or something? :) x

Lakeside sounds fabby, although I HATE those roads, so OH would have to come with. Takes me about an hour ish to get there. 

xoxox


----------



## xSophieBx

xSophieBx said:


> Wheres bouts in essex are u? Im hertfordshire/essex borderline.. like I went to college in harlow x

I'm like Braintree way, if you know where that is? I was born in Harlow :haha: 


Yep thats where I was living with fob lol, well finchingfield! + my dad ran the orange tree pub in braintree if u know it! I live nr bishop's stortford.. was also born at harlow.. was gonna have lily there but decided to have her at cambridge instead! xx


----------



## annawrigley

i think you should defo all come to york ;)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm originally from bishop's stortford as well :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)

Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie? 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

xSophieBx said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Wheres bouts in essex are u? Im hertfordshire/essex borderline.. like I went to college in harlow x
> 
> I'm like Braintree way, if you know where that is? I was born in Harlow :haha:
> 
> 
> Yep thats where I was living with fob lol, well finchingfield! + my dad ran the orange tree pub in braintree if u know it! I live nr bishop's stortford.. was also born at harlow.. was gonna have lily there but decided to have her at cambridge instead! xxClick to expand...

No wayyy!! Haha yeah I know Finchingfield!! And all of that! :) Oohh I've got friends in Bishops Stortford. I used to work at Stansted Airport. You're well close then :thumbup: Small world!! :happydance: 

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

~RedLily~ said:


> I'm originally from bishop's stortford as well :)

Small world! :thumbup:

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)
> 
> Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie?
> 
> x

JELOUS! ... NONE OF YOU LOVE ME :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


You WILL take a cardboard, life-size cut out of me with you! :haha:

xoxox


----------



## xSophieBx

xx~Lor~xx said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Wheres bouts in essex are u? Im hertfordshire/essex borderline.. like I went to college in harlow x
> 
> I'm like Braintree way, if you know where that is? I was born in Harlow :haha:
> 
> 
> Yep thats where I was living with fob lol, well finchingfield! + my dad ran the orange tree pub in braintree if u know it! I live nr bishop's stortford.. was also born at harlow.. was gonna have lily there but decided to have her at cambridge instead! xxClick to expand...
> 
> No wayyy!! Haha yeah I know Finchingfield!! And all of that! :) Oohh I've got friends in Bishops Stortford. I used to work at Stansted Airport. You're well close then :thumbup: Small world!! :happydance:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Haha yeh very small world! Most my friends live in stortford too cos I went to school there.. used to live there but now I live in a village just out of it! & kirsty we'll do a stortford meet & u'll have to come back for the day lol. I can do midlands too though as I go to leicester every weekend.. that newhere nr u? xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

How about a north and a south meet on seperate days so people willing to travel distances can go to their local(ish) one and the far one :) Just an idea lol

Oh and i'd sooo be up for a lakeside meet this is where i can be found most days if im not indoors, might go there today actually :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)
> 
> Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie?
> 
> x
> 
> JELOUS! ... NONE OF YOU LOVE ME :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> You WILL take a cardboard, life-size cut out of me with you! :haha:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Hahaa Laura, you will be there in form of a cardboard cut out yes, don't worry!! :haha::haha:

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)
> 
> Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie?
> 
> x
> 
> JELOUS! ... NONE OF YOU LOVE ME :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> You WILL take a cardboard, life-size cut out of me with you! :haha:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaa Laura, you will be there in form of a cardboard cut out yes, don't worry!! :haha::haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:thumbup: That's what I like to hear! I want picture proof of course! :haha: 

xoxox


----------



## annawrigley

Mellie1988 said:


> Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)
> 
> Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie?
> 
> x

 yaay :) yes they had mentioned it but i thought you were coming to york? :( im lazy haa. but its beautiful at christmas in york! xx


----------



## Jellyt

annawrigley said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Id be up for a meeeet...i'm Manchester sooo like Midlands could be good for me :)
> 
> Anna me and Kate been discussin a leeds meet before xmas....Ellie Kathryn, me, YOUUUU and Linzie?
> 
> x
> 
> yaay :) yes they had mentioned it but i thought you were coming to york? :( im lazy haa. but its beautiful at christmas in york! xxClick to expand...

I went to stay with my friend in york last year and thought it was really pretty :)


----------



## rubixcyoob.

We should plan one and I shall travel!
Scotlands pish.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I don't live anywhere near any of you guys it sucks :/


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooooh is it york? I dunno...i'm pretty flexible, will go wherever! :D 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ I heard Leeds.. (just because we might be gate crashing this meet...) XD What's a 3 1/2 drive to meet the best girlies in the world?! NOTHING!! I feel sorry for OH, a long drive with a 15 month old and a 30 something weeks pregnant other half... :rofl: But York's only what, another 15 mins? So makes no difference to me!

xoxox


----------



## YoungMummy18

I'm from essex and would love an essex meet :) Lakeside is good for me :D

xx


----------



## annawrigley

Yorks pretty close :D depending on the traffic. I only want york because im lazy :rofl: im really not fussed. i can do leeds easily. just scared of the train on my own with noah :shy: xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

YoungMummy18 said:


> I'm from essex and would love an essex meet :) Lakeside is good for me :D
> 
> xx

Definately up for an essex meet too. Lakeside sounds good, OH would come too though as I strongly dislike the roads we have to go down to get there. 

xoxox


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hmm I could get trains to most places to be honest, or get OH to take me :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

annawrigley said:


> Yorks pretty close :D depending on the traffic. I only want york because im lazy :rofl: im really not fussed. i can do leeds easily. just scared of the train on my own with noah :shy: xx

:haha: aw I so don't blame you though, public transport with a nipper isn't the funnest nor easiest thing to do! Is there a date for that meet? Also, does you, or anyone else going, mind if me, OH, Robyn and bump gatecrash? OH has says yes we can go, I'm just hoping we can make the date. 

xoxox


----------



## annawrigley

There isnt a date yet. I think we're waiting til the xmas decorations are up so its pretty :D no course i dont mind! the more the merrier! xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

xx~Lor~xx said:


> YoungMummy18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from essex and would love an essex meet :) Lakeside is good for me :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Definately up for an essex meet too. Lakeside sounds good, OH would come too though as I strongly dislike the roads we have to go down to get there.
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...



I'd probs bring my OH too...only because I struggle with the pram on and off the trains!!!

Although its so close to Christmas the place would be rammed!!!!

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm really keen for a lakeside meet. OH wont come though! :haha: He hates shopping and would be so bored meeting loads of mummys! :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

YoungMummy18 said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from essex and would love an essex meet :) Lakeside is good for me :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Definately up for an essex meet too. Lakeside sounds good, OH would come too though as I strongly dislike the roads we have to go down to get there.
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probs bring my OH too...only because I struggle with the pram on and off the trains!!!
> 
> Although its so close to Christmas the place would be rammed!!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Unless we go after Christmas?? When it's less rammed. And fab, anyone who has OH who want to come can meet up too :) I don't think my OH would want to just meet mummys :haha: 



Luke's_mummy said:


> I'm really keen for a lakeside meet. OH wont come though! :haha: He hates shopping and would be so bored meeting loads of mummys! :haha:

... not if the OH's had a meet too!! Sounds like there's already two OH's going 



annawrigley said:


> There isnt a date yet. I think we're waiting til the xmas decorations are up so its pretty :D no course i dont mind! the more the merrier! xx

:thumbup: someone let me know as soon as there's a date, as OH is working lots on the run up to christmas, and I REALLY want to make it!! 

xoxox


----------



## ~RedLily~

If I wasn't such a wimp I could go most places but I'm scared of driving places I don't know :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

He's a really unsociable person! haha! he doesn't like people! I'd feel uncomfy if he came anyways cause he'd hate every moment and then I would hate it ect ect. So best not bring him!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Luke's_mummy said:


> He's a really unsociable person! haha! he doesn't like people! I'd feel uncomfy if he came anyways cause he'd hate every moment and then I would hate it ect ect. So best not bring him!

Aww bless :dohh: men!! My OH will probably feel really awkward too, and then make jokey random insults at everyone. He cracks me up. He'd love all the kids though :) And he's keen on coming so it's alright for him. 


xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

~RedLily~ said:


> If I wasn't such a wimp I could go most places but I'm scared of driving places I don't know :haha:

Totally understand what you mean.. that's why I get OH to drive :haha: My car's not reliable anyway and OH won't let me/I don't want to drive his! Pretty useful really.... apart from I do like driving sometimes! 

xoxox


----------



## Mellie1988

Laura....just thinking, we could do that essex meet when i'm over at yours in March? :D That way I could get to meet a few more mummies tooo hehe!!! 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and Anna....try gettin on a train with a 3 and 1 year old ;) :rofl:.... :cry: ! 
I'm DREADING it...buts it worth it to meet my fellow BnBers :D 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> Laura....just thinking, we could do that essex meet when i'm over at yours in March? :D That way I could get to meet a few more mummies tooo hehe!!!
> 
> x

That is a VERY good plan!!! You are clearly not just a pretty face :haha: love you really :hugs:

xoxox


----------



## Mellie1988

Hahahaha oh i'm sooo much more than a pretty face...apart from the fact that I can't spell jewellry (Jewellery ;))! HAHAH :cry: Love you toooo :kiss: :hugs: 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> Hahahaha oh i'm sooo much more than a pretty face...apart from the fact that I can't spell jewellry (Jewellery ;))! HAHAH :cry: Love you toooo :kiss: :hugs:
> 
> x

:rofl: cause you didn't just google the spelling of that..... :rofl: 

xoxox


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I feel left out :(


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> Yorks pretty close :D depending on the traffic. I only want york because im lazy :rofl: im really not fussed. i can do leeds easily. just scared of the train on my own with noah :shy: xx


i'd go to york, i dont think its that far on the train, duno how i'd get on the train with a pram and baby though :rofl:!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

x__Hannah__x said:


> I feel left out :(

aww save! and jump on a train. You're only as far as i am from york and im still hoping to go, sooo maybe you could make an essex/ lakeside meet? or london? and im sure theres a few south west mummys, put a shout out girl!! 

xoxox


----------



## x__Hannah__x

xx~Lor~xx said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> I feel left out :(
> 
> aww save! and jump on a train. You're only as far as i am from york and im still hoping to go, sooo maybe you could make an essex/ lakeside meet? or london? and im sure theres a few south west mummys, put a shout out girl!!
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Did some research last night and it's 8 - 10 hours with 2 stops :dohh: I've put a thread on the forum meets but haven't really got any replies :(


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Yorks pretty close :D depending on the traffic. I only want york because im lazy :rofl: im really not fussed. i can do leeds easily. just scared of the train on my own with noah :shy: xx
> 
> 
> i'd go to york, i dont think its that far on the train, duno how i'd get on the train with a pram and baby though :rofl:!Click to expand...

Its only about an hour on the train :D Yeah i dont know how i would either lol ive never done it before and id get all flustered aha. What would you do with the pushchair? Where would you put LO? im so clueless :dohh: x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Fold up the buggy and hold the bubba! I went to hastings from London that took a couple of hours, with Charlie, Luke and a weeks worth of luggage for all of us!


----------



## annawrigley

I cant fold the buggy with one hand.. Where would i put noah while i fold it?! It doesnt fold up small at all either..

I dont know why im even asking cos i dont think im travelling but useful for future reference! x


----------



## Mellie1988

On the train when I just go to town, u can keep buggy up? Just tuck it away in the like four seated type booths that don't have tables...not sure if every train does that though? X


----------



## Mellie1988

Or stand near the door area if it's not a long journey?? Dunno! 
X


----------



## Luke's_mummy

When I'm on my own, I put buggy by the door, if its just a short journey I stand with him in it, but if its a long one i take him out and we find somewhere to sit where the buggy is in sight and we're right by it. xx


----------



## bbyno1

I have always wondered what to do with the buggy aswell!
So much more complicated using trains than buses:haha:
If you fold the buggy up where do you put it?
I heard there is a special carriage for buggies but no idea as im not really a train person,if you can tell lol x


----------



## Mellie1988

Also I reckon someone like train driver person or ticket man or even passenger wud help u on train and fold buggy/hold baby! 

I once had to get train with my double buggy and ad u was getting off, the front wheels went down the ditch like between the train and platform, never panicked so much in my life! Ticket man seen and got off to help me, n as the train was driving off, he winked at me and saluted me (he was old btw hahaha) was like something off a film tho pmsl!! 

X


----------



## Lauraxamy

These are all the questions I'd ask too like, what do I do with baby, where do I put all my stuff, argh I'd end up in a right stress knowing me :haha:


----------



## aob1013

I would love to come!!


----------



## leoniebabey

arghh i get flustered just getting on the bus never mind a train 
id be like arghhhhhhhh


----------

